# Training a dog not to run.



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got a 1 1/2 year old 1/2 yellow lab 1/2 pointer from the humane society. She knows alot of hunting commands and retrieves dummy ducks with ease. The problem is when she decides it's time to run, run she does! She will not come back on command, but she only runs a few hundred yards away. When I get within 50 yards or so she runs a gain. This will go on for about 20 to 30 minutes, and then she settles down and comes back. Is this the pointer in her? How do I break her of it? I plan on using her for waterfowl and upland hunting.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

No it is not the pointer in her. With all breeds you must teach HERE or COME using a check cord first. Don't give commands you know you will not be able to inforce should they disobey. It's easy to fall into this trap of repeating commands over and over pleading the dog to obey, but in fact what you are teaching is... it is ok to disobey. Turn and walk the other direction, this should get them at least to start back your way. You may even try a couple toots on a whistle as you turn.

Once the dog understands the command using a check cord, an electronic collar is a great tool for reinforcing commands off leash. If you have no experience with using an e-collar, I recommend some reading on the subject or a visit with your local professional trainer to get you started.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The running probably is the pointer in her, but as Birdshooter correctly points out you have to teach her to come when called.

If you call her and release her again several times everytime you walk her she will be more likely to come when called high energy dogs don't want to be put in a box so they become reluctant to come in if their past esperience is that they will always be put up if they come in.

Get a 50 foot check cord and make sure you can grab it or step on it before you call her. Never give the come command if you can't grab the cord because you wont be able to enforce the command which then reiforces not obeying.

Does she point?


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

If she runs a couple hundred yards off, waits until you get 50 yards away, and runs again, it almost sounds like a puppy game to me. Try turning and walking the other direction without saying a thing. You might be suprised how quickly she catches up to be with you. If it works, turn and walk a different direction everytime she gets beyound your comfortable range. She may pick up quartering naturally doing that.

Birdshooter and Bobm are also right on about working her with a check cord if you're going to try and enforce the here/come command.


----------

